# Frequent urination



## Tracey1983 (Jun 22, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone else suffering with ibs has a problem with having to urinate frequently?? In the past month my ibs has flared up and at the same time im finding im peeing loads!! Was going to mention it to my gp nxt time i see him but was curious if anyone else has the same problem. Ive tested my pee so i know it isnt a urine infection and i havent got diabetes. Its starting to be a bother now!!Tracey


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

There is something called "over active bladder" that is kind of like IBS but with urine (the bladder over-responds to low to moderate fill levels the way the rectum can over-react to low to moderate fill levels)The bladder issues are treated with drugs similar to the antispasmodics used for IBS. Seems a lot of people have both, but not sure if more than by chance alone.


----------



## MrsS (Jul 29, 2010)

I get this as well, and my bladder frequently feels like it hasn't fully emptied.


----------



## Miami25 (Sep 7, 2009)

I have to urinate all the time as well...but it does feel like I do go a large amount when I do though. And sometimes I haven't even drank that much before hand.


----------



## TanaG (Jul 11, 2009)

Kathleen M. said:


> There is something called "over active bladder" that is kind of like IBS but with urine (the bladder over-responds to low to moderate fill levels the way the rectum can over-react to low to moderate fill levels)The bladder issues are treated with drugs similar to the antispasmodics used for IBS. Seems a lot of people have both, but not sure if more than by chance alone.


Funny I got to read this. I've had frequent urination since childhood (with very bad episodes). I wake up early in the morning or during night just to go piss...I cannot go anywhere unless I go piss first, even before going to bed...it is not always a lot, just a bit but I still have to go. As I said, it's been with me since...well...I was 2 LOL...am not sure what it means if it hits you at adulthood...but for me right now it's just the normal way of things. All the involved organs are very much ok and checked numerous times...it is just the way I am I guess.


----------



## Shannypants (Oct 28, 2010)

I have had the same problem with frequent urination or feeling like I have to go all the time. My doctor said it is related to IBS that the same way the colon spasms the bladder can do that too. He told me to take bentyl for it.


----------



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

I have a weak bladder,due, i have been told by all the chronic straining i do to try and pass soft bowel movements!I have caused myself to have a weak pelvic floor!


----------



## thePIXEL (Nov 10, 2010)

I also seem to have this problem but it's usually flared up when I take Imodium. The caplets seem to be the worst, but I now take the green and blue capsules, they still seam to make me pee a lot but not quite as much as the caplets. Pretty weird huh? I told my specialist and he thought it was quite funny and has never heard about that happening before. Do you notice that your taking Imodium before it urinating issue starts? When it happens to me it can have me on the loo around 5 times in an hour with a full bladder, most the time the urine will be crystal clear. But who knows, maybe it's not linked the the Imodium at all and it's just a coincidence, still worth a look at I guess!I also have the issue of needing to pee constantly with a full bladder feeling but the majority of the time it is just a trickle, like my body is messing with me. I think this is a separate issue altogether though.


----------

